# HD Video/ SD Video MAKING A BASIC SHARK LEADER



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

HD Video/ SD Video MAKING A BASIC SHARK LEADER

With the recent interest in leader construction we are releasing this video on constructing the basic leader. 

We have the video in both High Definition and Standard Definition...

HD will take a while do download but shows much more detail. You can even play it on your big screen plasma or LCD tv.

The SD loads faster. 

For new guys, this is the video to watch. 

HD VIDEO: THE BASIC HANDBOOK LEADER DESIGN

SD VIDEO: THE BASIC HANDBOOK LEADER DESIGN

ENJOY,

Deaver


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Will be using some of these tips this week and hopefully will have more luck with the sharks than i have in the past.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck!

Deaver


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice video. Thank you.


----------

